# To refinish or not to refinish



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

A side table in our lobby had what looks like maybe someone set a hot thermos down on it..? 

Maybe coffee has burned two places.. Seems deep into finish, have tried old English with scratch cover, &stain cover up pin.. 
Nothing seems to cover it..
This app doesn't allow me to post a pic will try somehow. If anyone has an idea would appreciate it. 
Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before you do this, try it on an inconspicuous place. Put a drop of lacquer thinner on the finish and see if it tries to melt it or wrinkle it up. If it melts the finish is probably lacquer or shellac and you can put lacquer thinner on the water spot and it will melt it back to the table. Just wet it and let it dry. Don't brush it or even touch it. Once it dries the sheen will probably be shinier on the spot. You can buff it out with 0000 steel wool and wax it. 

The reason I say test a spot is if it's a varnish or polyurethane the finish can wrinkle up like you put paint and varnish remover on it and ruin the finish.


----------



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

After you put that Old English on there you kinda sealed the deal man. Coffee is a water based stain, then you sealed it up with an oil product.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

BlueMacGyver said:


> After you put that Old English on there you kinda sealed the deal man. Coffee is a water based stain, then you sealed it up with an oil product.


Not coffee stain, hot thermos left two rings in finish..


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> Before you do this, try it on an inconspicuous place. Put a drop of lacquer thinner on the finish and see if it tries to melt it or wrinkle it up. If it melts the finish is probably lacquer or shellac and you can put lacquer thinner on the water spot and it will melt it back to the table. Just wet it and let it dry. Don't brush it or even touch it. Once it dries the sheen will probably be shinier on the spot. You can buff it out with 0000 steel wool and wax it.
> 
> The reason I say test a spot is if it's a varnish or polyurethane the finish can wrinkle up like you put paint and varnish remover on it and ruin the finish.


This is not a good test for the occasional weekend woodworker. Some tests should be performed by those with some finishing experience. 

















.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> This is not a good test for the occasional weekend woodworker. Some tests should be performed by those with some finishing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good advice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> This is not a good test for the occasional weekend woodworker. Some tests should be performed by those with some finishing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so simple anyone can do it. The only thing to worry about is if the finish is a oil based varnish. This is why the thinner should be tested in an inconspicious place.


----------

